# PROVINCIAS: Piura



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Tengo estas fotos de Piura. Aca van....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres las fotos! Piura me parece interesante...pero detesto los mototaxis...


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

ja ja, no creo que eres el unico. Aparte de ser feos son inseguros.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip...y huelen mal...XD


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

jajajajaja, como hablan mal de las motos........ lo que no me gusta es que dan mal aspecto a las ciudades, en Chiclayo tambien se ven horribles.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bueno ver fotos de la ciudad de Piura. La catedral que alberga la ciudad se ve bien grande y bonita.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Las mejores fotos que he visto de Piura. Felicidades.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

EL MOTOCAR O MOTOTAXI CAMBIA UNA GEOGRAFIA DE UNA CIUDAD, LO HACE MAS SUBDESARROLLADO Y MAS PARECEN CIUDADES INDIAS O VIETNAMITAS.

EN LA SELVA ESTAMOS ACOSTUMBRADOS A ELLO..... Y TAMBIEN LOS TICOS NO SE VEN NADA ATRACTIVOS.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

San Miguel de Piura (ya no me volveré a huevear con el nombre nunca más) Es una ciudad encantadora. tengo muchos recuerdo lindo de Piura y alrededores.

las fotos están muy bonitas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

lo que me gusta de Piura es su verdor.Hay arboles en pleno centro.Algo raro en los centros de ciudades peruanas.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

fayo said:


> EL MOTOCAR O MOTOTAXI CAMBIA UNA GEOGRAFIA DE UNA CIUDAD, LO HACE MAS SUBDESARROLLADO Y MAS PARECEN CIUDADES INDIAS O VIETNAMITAS.
> 
> EN LA SELVA ESTAMOS ACOSTUMBRADOS A ELLO..... Y TAMBIEN LOS TICOS NO SE VEN NADA ATRACTIVOS.



Porqué gritas fayo??  

Yo diria tambien las casas con los costados no pintados


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Hola peruanos, por lo que he observado a ustedes les encanta el color amarillo. Sus edificios, sus autos, sus flores. Bueno es un color que trae el sol especialmente cuando esta nublado. Muy buena idea, tambien dicen que es el color de la alegria. El color amarillo le da un toque nuevo a un edificio viejo, sera por eso que sus joyas arquitectonicas son siempre de ese color? Es solo por curiosidad me gustaria saber, si es solo casualidad o es algo pensado.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Copihue said:


> Hola peruanos, por lo que he observado a ustedes les encanta el color amarillo. Sus edificios, sus autos, sus flores. Bueno es un color que trae el sol especialmente cuando esta nublado. Muy buena idea, tambien dicen que es el color de la alegria. El color amarillo le da un toque nuevo a un edificio viejo, sera por eso que sus joyas arquitectonicas son siempre de ese color? Es solo por curiosidad me gustaria saber, si es solo casualidad o es algo pensado.


Muy buena observacion!!Puede ser.Especialmente en Lima que tiene un clima nublado,el amarillo le da vida al centro historico.Pero en general no es solo el amarillo son los colores fuertes.Pero eso solo en las zonas coloniales,porque la casas tienen colores normales.De donde es ud?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve mucho mejor que chiclayo, pero tambien detesto eso de tener mototaxis, son un fastidio.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

se ve mejor porque tiene verdor.Chiclayo no tiene arboles.Eso le falta a Trujillo tambien.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Cheveres las fotos! Piura me parece interesante...pero detesto los mototaxis...


 Ahora esos mototaxis ya no circulan por el centro de la ciudad, hace mas de un año la Municipalidad de Piura saco un decreto donde prohibe.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Bieeeen Bruno, ya se que no te gustan los mototaxi juas. Algo curioso, por que nunca he visto un mototaxi en el centro de Chibote o Trujillo? Pero si los he visto en el centro de Piura y Chiclayo. Que bien que los prohibieron en en centro de Piura!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

PERO LOS MOTOTAXIS SON UN ALIVIO PARA LA GRAN CALOR QUE DE BE HACER EN PIURA NO LO CREEN ???


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Puede ser por eso que hay tantas motos y bicicletas tambien. Cuando fui en Julio pasado (invierno) me fuy a la playa por tanto calor. Colan es chevere, pero si es que tienes casa ahi.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rafo18 said:


> PERO LOS MOTOTAXIS SON UN ALIVIO PARA LA GRAN CALOR QUE DE BE HACER EN PIURA NO LO CREEN ???


AHHHHHHH????? No manyo....


----------

